# Facebook....



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn....that's addictive ! I'm just a newb there but holey moley....no wonder they call it Crackbook !

Any other Facebook Junkies here ??


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

I tried. I just don't get the appeal. Anyone I've wanted to stay in touch with I've kept in touch with. The rest don't need to know how to find.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah. I have everybody I want to talk to now, people add me, but I don't look for old friends to add. I find it's a good way to just organize events, and message people.

I think it's awesome when people add you, and leave random messages on your wall, and you don't know who they are or what they're talking about. lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i have it - yet another place to pretend to be better friends with people that in truth, you barely talk to.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

<self promotion>
http://hs.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2347829500&ref=mf
</self promotion>


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> i have it - yet another place to pretend to be better friends with people that in truth, you barely talk to.


I never thought of it that way....but I can see your point.
I found that as I got older and with a family of my own and building a house and home and working shiftwork that you really do have less and less time to spend with everyone that you really want to spend some time with.
It's not so bad to at least have a way of contacting ol' friends that have moved away (that happens a lot here) and just leaving an option open for staying in touch.
I'm thinkin' Facebook is also not a bad way to let everyone on the acquaintance line of your circle of friends know that you got a gig coming up !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it's good for organizing parties and notifying people of shows, yeah. so is the phone and msn, both of which i use as well lol.

the keeping in touch part is good as well. its there..but just like msn, there's a wack of people i dont talk to.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Our band has a Facebook page. I,m not addicted to it but it is fun.
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2416961560

I,ve talked with my daughters about younger people's needs these days to "stay connected" to each other. Cell phones, Facebook, IM, etc...seem to point to this addicton. Kids as young as 8 have their own phones. One of my girls says she would feel naked without her laptop. In my day you called a bud to meet you somewhere and other than going to an activity or physically hanging out, we only communicated or saw each other at school.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

"In my day"
It's not your day any more... As Dylan sang, and is just as applicable today as it was way back then.

"The times, they are a-changin'"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Would someone explain to me the difference between MySpace and Facebook?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Would someone explain to me the difference between MySpace and Facebook?


From what I understand, Facebook is taylored to individuals. With myspace you can do stuff for groups, bands, companies etc etc.

It's a way for people to locate you personally and vice versa. And then keep in touch etc. etc.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Groups are a BIG part of Facebook....

Facebook is better cause it has WAY less spam....


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I like to think of Facebook as a MySpace site that's had some user testing done on it. Functionally is much better although MySpace embedded music is a pretty good idea for musicians.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll stick with MySpace for now. I don't have time to maintain three sites.

I already have the band's main site:

www.tmkb.com

and MySpace

http://www.myspace.com/wwwmyspacecomtommyknockers


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Facebook is better cause it has WAY less spam....


I wouldn't count on that for too long though. Rumor has it that since they turned town that bazillion dollar offer more advertising is gonna show up there. 

I hope not though - because it is internet crack, and I'm quickly becomming a junkie.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I gots it. use it mostly for friends in school.. i'm on alot but I don't really do anything. Like MSN but not so live!


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

I like myspace better, most people I know have it and I like to check out new bands. ...and I hate how I get adds from facebook in my inbox, BUT I DONT EVEN HAVE ONE!

BTW myspace is : www.myspace.com/kyleknee91


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

"more advertising is gonna show up"
Advertising isn't necessarily spam.... a million friend requests from the same "Young broad with a web cam" site is spam... Facebook doesn't have that.... 

So, Facebook wins. Myspace is so, 2003...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is there some trick to getting exposure on facebook for the group site? I created a guitarscanada group but what is the secret to getting it out there for people to notice?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Send people invites to join...

Where's the guitarscanada facebook??? I've never seen it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you do a search on there, it should pop up. I am not sure you can get an exact address for it, that I could post here. But if you have an account, should be able to find it on the search.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

I have searched and found nothing...


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Same here....searched and found nothing....


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I was part of this site for five mins and I never went back to the site. I dont want to re-connect with anyone from my past and I dont want any of them to contact me. Bad enough it would remind me of she shit youth I've had but also the youth I'll never get back.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

searchin4signal said:


> Same here....searched and found nothing....


That probably explains why we have two members on it then.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

So post the url here...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The default search in facebook searches the network that you are attached to. What network is the guitarscanada profile set up in? If you know the network name, you can find it.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

I have searched All Networks and nothing comes up for guitarscanada....so ya....help us find it ! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I signed up a couple months ago and forgot about it. It suddenly exploded at work about 6 weeks ago. A week later the site was blocked at work. I have friends addicted to it, but I rarely check it. Most people I know on it, work for me, so I don't particularly need to be online friends with them, then their boss the next day.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> So post the url here...


http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2359071102&ref=mf


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm there, and I invited about 20 or so people

"Canadian Guitar Players"
No wonder searches didn't find it......


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent, lets get that thing off the ground :rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

You realize that well run social networks like Facebook and Myspace are slowly but methodically killing "message boards" eh?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> You realize that well run social networks like Facebook and Myspace are slowly but methodically killing "message boards" eh?


Thats not the greatest news.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Well run, our Facebook has the potential to be even better than our message board!

We gotta get more people on board.... and we gotta get people here, to copy their "Pics of Guitars" there as well!

So far it's just pics of me!! (And not many people wanna see that!)


----------

